# Brahms Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bruno Schneider (horn), Daishin Kashimoto (violin) and Eric le Sage (piano)
Directed by Stéphan Aubé
Filmed at Louisiana Museum of Modern Art (Denmark)*

mvt 1|


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 4


----------

